# [Overlays] Informations [résolu]

## amroth

Bonjour,

je souhaiterai savoir comment on peut connaitre les différents overlays qui existent

(la seule commande que je connaisse est "layman -L" qui m'affiche uniquement lxde et swegener),

et une fois qu'on connait un overlay comment peut-on savoir ce qu'il contient ?

Merci,Last edited by amroth on Fri Nov 14, 2008 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

http://gpo.zugaina.org/Browse

http://overlays.gentoo.org/

Par exemple ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

Assure toi de bien être root pour utiliser layman -L:

```
sudo layman -L
```

```

* THE                       [Git       ] (source: git://zen-sources.org/zen/...)

* akoya                     [Mercurial ] (source: https://hg.poildetroll.net...)

* arcon                     [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.ospdev.net/svnro...)

* armagetron                [Subversion] (source: https://armagetronad.svn.s...)

* aross                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* bangert                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* berkano                   [Subversion] (source: http://svn.liveforge.org/b...)

* break-my-gentoo-main      [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.breakmygento...)

* cell                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* chtekk-apps               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* chtekk-syscp              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* d                         [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* darkside                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* dberkholz                 [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* deathwing00               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* dertobi123                [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* desktop-effects           [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* dev-zero                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* devnull                   [Mercurial ] (source: http://hg.core.ws/devnull    )

* dirtyepic                 [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* dma147                    [Tar       ] (source: http://dma147.info/overlay...)

* drizzt-overlay            [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* ecatmur                   [Subversion] (source: http://catmur.co.uk/svn/re...)

* eclipse                   [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://blizzy.de/portage-...)

* efika                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* emacs                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* enlightenment             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* falco                     [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* ffmpeg-svn                [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://overlays.biterror....)

* finnish                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* flameeyes-overlay         [Git       ] (source: git://git.flameeyes.eu/fla...)

* freevo                    [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.freevo.org/freev...)

* games                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gcc-porting               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* genstef                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gentoo-china              [Subversion] (source: http://gentoo-china-overla...)

* gentoo-de                 [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.gentoo.de/ge...)

* gentoo-taiwan             [Subversion] (source: http://gentoo-taiwan.googl...)

* gentoojp                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.gentoo.gr.jp/ebu...)

* gentopia                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* gnash-cvs                 [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://overlays.biterror....)

* gnome                     [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* gnustep                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* graaff                    [Git       ] (source: http://moving-innovations....)

* halcy0n                   [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* hanno-xgl                 [Subversion] (source: http://svn.hboeck.de/xgl-o...)

* haskell                   [Darcs     ] (source: http://code.haskell.org/ge...)

* hawking                   [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* hollow                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* ikelos                    [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* initng                    [Subversion] (source: https://svn.initng.org/por...)

* interactive-fiction       [Git       ] (source: git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-in...)

* iwlwifi                   [Subversion] (source: http://opensvn.csie.org/rm...)

* java-gcj-overlay          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* java-overlay              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* je_fro                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* jokey                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* jyujin                    [Git       ] (source: git://git.jyujin.de/portag...)

* kde                       [Git       ] (source: git://www2.mailstation.de/...)

* kde-crazy                 [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* kde-testing               [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* kerberos                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* kolab                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* kvm                       [Git       ] (source: git://github.com/dang/kvm.git)

* lapis                     [Subversion] (source: http://lapis-ebuild.google...)

* lila-theme                [Subversion] (source: http://svn.berlios.de/svnr...)

* liquidx                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* ltsp                      [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* lu_zero                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* luke-jr                   [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.dashjr.org/luke-...)

* lxde                      [Mercurial ] (source: http://bitbucket.org/yngwi...)

* marineam-xen              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* masterdriverz             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mozilla                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mpd                       [Git       ] (source: git://repo.or.cz/mpd.git     )

* musicbrainz               [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.juffo.org/musicb...)

* mysql-testing             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* n4g                       [Subversion] (source: http://mars.arge.at/svn/n4...)

* n4g-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://mars.arge.at/svn/n4...)

* nouveau                   [Subversion] (source: http://svn.hboeck.de/nouve...)

* nx                        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* openoffice-geki           [Tar       ] (source: http://geki.ath.cx/OOo/ope...)

* openrc                    [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* oss-overlay               [Mercurial ] (source: http://hg.atheme.org/users...)

* pd-overlay                [Subversion] (source: https://pd-overlay.svn.sou...)

* pda                       [Git       ] (source: git://vcs.gentoo.ru/gentoo...)

* perl-experimental         [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* pgfgentoo                 [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/sv...)

* philantrop                [Git       ] (source: git://www2.mailstation.de/...)

* php-4                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* php-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* php-testing               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* pioto-overlay             [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.pioto.org/pioto-...)

* plan9                     [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* postgresql-experimental   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* postgresql-testing        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* powerpc                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* pro-audio                 [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/sv...)

* pythonhead                [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* rbu                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* roslin                    [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://roslin.kicks-ass.n...)

* rostov                    [Subversion] (source: svn://os-rostov.ru/overlay   )

* rox                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* ruby                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* s3d                       [Git       ] (source: git://gitorious.org/s3d-ge...)

* sabayon                   [Subversion] (source: http://svn.sabayonlinux.or...)

* science                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* secondlife                [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* seemant                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* sipx                      [Subversion] (source: http://scm.calivia.com/svn...)

* soor-overlay              [Git       ] (source: git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-so...)

* stuart-desktop            [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* stuart-perforce           [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* stuart-server             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* suka                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* sunrise                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* swegener                  [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.gentoo.steal...)

* thousand-parsec           [Git       ] (source: git://git.thousandparsec.n...)

* toolchain                 [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* trapni                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* trauma                    [Subversion] (source: http://svn.digital-trauma....)

* vdr-1.5                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vdr-devel                 [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vdr-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vdr-testing               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* verlihub                  [Subversion] (source: https://verlihub.svn.sourc...)

* vmware                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* voip                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* voyageur                  [Subversion] (source: https://cafarelli.fr/svn/v...)

* vps                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* webapps-experimental      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* welp                      [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* wolf31o2                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.wolf31o2.org/ove...)

* wrobel                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wschlich                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wschlich-testing          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* x11                       [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* xemacs                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* xen                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* xfce-dev                  [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* xwing                     [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://gentoo.xwing.info/...)

* zen-overlay               [Git       ] (source: git://zen-sources.org/zen/...)

* zugaina                   [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org...)
```

Sinon, pour trouver plus d'info sur un overlay précis, j'en ai fichtrement aucune idée... google?

----------

## truc

tu peux normalement faire des recherches sur des overlays que tu n'as pas avec eix, y'a un truc je crois style eix-update-overlay-pas-là pour ça  :Smile: 

----------

## amroth

Merci, pour vos réponses,

par rapport à la remarque de YetiBarBar, je fais bien "layman -L" en root, et je n'ai que deux overlay...(peut etre parce que j'utilise une version différente de layman...)

pour les 2 liens donnés par ghoti, ce que je trouve difficile justement, c'est de trouver sur le net les paquets que contiennent les overlays,

et pour répondre à truc, j'ai regardé les manpages et vu le nombre de lignes, va falloir que je cherche un peu   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Tente un layman -L -k, ça listera tous les overlays, même ceux dont t'as pas encore le SCM.

----------

## amroth

Exact! Merci geekounet!

Une petite commande pour chercher si un paquet existe dans un overlay? (Ce serait trop beau je crois, avoir tous les overlays c'est deja pas mal   :Smile:  )!

Une petite question : c'est quoi le SCM?

----------

## geekounet

 *amroth wrote:*   

> Une petite commande pour chercher si un paquet existe dans un overlay? (Ce serait trop beau je crois, avoir tous les overlays c'est deja pas mal   )!

 

truc en a causé un peu, tu fais un update-eix-remote update, et ensuite eix te listera le contenu des overlays en plus

 *amroth wrote:*   

> Une petite question : c'est quoi le SCM?

 

Source Code Management, genre Mercurial, Git, Subversion, etc.

----------

## amroth

Enorme!

Exactement ce que je voulais!

Merci!  :Very Happy: 

----------

